# York, PA group seeks more gamers



## DrSkull (Aug 18, 2005)

Our game group outside of York Pennsylvania is seeking 1-3 more players.  The group meets every other Sunday from 4:00pm to 10:00pm.

In the past we've played D&D3.0-3.5,  Conan, D&D variants, Homebrew Wild West and Sci Fi d20 games, we were a playtest group for d20 Traveller.

Currently we've been playing a variant D&D campaign, but are looking to start a new campaign of something else in the near future.

I am principal DM and organizer, but we have a fluid campaign structure where anyone who wants to take a turn in the chair may do so.

Contact:  Dave Nelson  avenelso@aol.com


----------

